# Heat Training Camp Opens Up



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2h
> If goal was to get away from media, Day 1 in Bahamas is Mission Fail for Heat. Seems as if as many media here as islands in this country.





> Tim Reynolds
> ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Oden, ice-packed. pic.twitter.com/zkOCIauxx7













> miamiheat
> 2 hours ago
> The opening session of 2013 #HEATTrainingCamp just wrapped at the Atlantis Resort in The Bahamas! http://instagram.com/p/e7i9xFEMgk/





> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 2h
> Heat at work. pic.twitter.com/kDlYB3I9z7












Spo:


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> There was a team dinner last night. Team didn't run offensive sets today. Spoelstra says "we just wanted to get bodies moving."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1h
> ...


Look at all the media 


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 1h
> [email protected] drawing a big media crowd after the morning #HEATTrainingCamp session http://instagram.com/p/e7mA-WEMkb/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Post practice vids with Spo, Lebron, Wade and Bosh up at *Heat.com*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably a bunch of scribes and other media people campaigning to their editors to be sent to Atlantis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stoked to see the guys back in the gym, getting ready for a big year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=9756991 (Notice the LaMarcus Aldridge block they sneak in Oden's highlight reel :laugh

Heat.com now has an interview up with Jax and Oden. Man, wasn't ready for how surreal it would be to see him practicing in Heat gear. The ****ing potential. Juxtaposing that footage with the link I posted above, you can see how much better shape he's in now than in Portland. That can't hurt for his knees. Noticed he usually refers to a singular knee when talking about getting/staying healthy, and I see he's wearing a brace on the left one. I always thought both were equally bad at this point, since he's had surgeries on each fairly recently. Would be the first time he's worn a knee brace in his career from what I've seen. Bosh also wears one on his "off" (right) leg, which is the one guys naturally jump off.



> @*ByTimReynolds* Had a talk with him today. Genuinely moved by this chance. We'll see. RT @*PHop_LOE*: legitimate chance of Beasley getting it together?


Read a few good Beasley articles today. He's definitely saying all the right things...even more than I could've hoped to hear from him. Said Wade was in his ear all throughout practice, and according to Spo he's re-picking up our schemes pretty well. He'd require such a low % of his overall ability to carve out a successful role here. He can even be an at least average defender if he bought in. Just need Supercool to stay focused.



> @*CoupNBA*  Random Note: Roger Mason Jr said he was in the stands scouting the Heat during each of Miami's playoff series last year.


Spo also mentioned what I alluded to a few days ago, that we tried to get him five years ago. Only way he doesn't make the team is if he gets hurt or someone enticing shakes loose. Love that Ray was one of the ones recruiting him; he may have to split some of his minutes with him. Mason is the better defender...Was going to add that Mason would probably turn the ball over less, but holy shit he tied his 2nd highest ever TO%, same as his rookie year, at 13.6 last year...higher than Ray's 12.5 with us. It'd been much lower his previous seasons, though, so maybe that was just a product of playing alongside players as terrible as Austin Rivers . He kept it around 10% with the Spurs, so I think he'd be much more careful with the ball here than Ray has been.

Man, looking at the numbers, my eyes didn't deceive me. Spo really needs to shrink Ray's role this year, at least as it pertains to ballhandling. His TO% was his highest since his 3rd season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm very interested to hear where they're playing Mike. He's primarily been a 3 since leaving us. Guessing he'll be used in that stretch 4 role here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has Spo's Media Day presser been uploaded anywhere? ESPN cut away before the Beasley stuff. By the quotes it sounded like Spo isn't sure where he wants to play him. The thing is he'll likely always have LeBron or Battier alongside him. All three of those guys function as dual-forwards next to one another. Same goes for Rashard, for that matter. LeBron and Battier might skew a little more 3 while the other two 4. Would we ever see Mike play alongside UD and a C (Bosh/Bird/Oden)? That would be the only time he'd be entrenched as the 3. I don't see it, too clogged/slow. Perhaps in rare occasions against big lineups when LeBron is resting (Chalmers/Wade/Beasley/UD/Birdman). Could be fun...maybe sub Ray or Cole for Rio...Bosh for Bird. These second units could be a lot of fun if Beasley gets something going.

Just realized Fizdale joined us the same year Beasley was drafted. I'm sure he's another one who has taken an interest in the Beasley dilemma. UD said he feels he failed him the first go around, and Zo has been staying on him, apparently. Seriously, if Mike effs this up he'll be joining his Mini-Me Delonte in China.

EDIT: I see Spo's MD presser is on heat.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oden coming along and hopefully staying healthy would be great for Mike. Would make it easier for him and the team in general to play with a smaller 4.

Hashtag on Lebron's instagram pic of NBA2k14 is #PowderTossComingBackToAnArenaNearYou

Forgot why he stopped it in the 1st place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're living in a world where Ira Winderman posts an article at 3:33 am based off a hashtag from an early morning LeBron tweet about NBA2k14. I'll summarize: Apparently the powder toss will be returning.

Cue the Windhorst "Does this mean LeBron is returning to Cleveland?" article.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man...Imagine if Oden and Beasley pan can carve out a niche here. The big defensive bigman we've craved, and an offensive punch off the bench. Better yet, imagine if either of them could fulfil even 75% of their potential...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Day 2 underway



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 2h
> Day 2 of #HEATTrainingCamp is underway in The Bahamas! http://instagram.com/p/e-HMiaEMo6/














> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h
> Erik Spoelstra pleased by the shape that Ray Allen came into camp. "He's the lightest, lowest body fat since college."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on his knees


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 33m
> Wade had his meniscus removed "at a young age" and that contributed to his injuries. "That’s what I’ve had to deal with my whole career."


First time hearing about this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. This was a bit of a bombshell. He also mentioned that with Westbrook they were able to repair it instead of removing it. Said it was done to get back on the floor quickly, and had he been thinking about a long pro career he wouldn't have done it that way. One of the Heat Beaters dug up Marquette's press release at the time, and they just called it arthroscopic surgery.

I thought I'd noticed Ray was looking trimmer, but didn't think that was positive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oden coming along and hopefully staying healthy would be great for Mike. Would make it easier for him and the team in general to play with a smaller 4.
> 
> Hashtag on Lebron's instagram pic of NBA2k14 is #PowderTossComingBackToAnArenaNearYou
> 
> Forgot why he stopped it in the 1st place.


Whoa didn't even see this post last night, beat me by a minute.

I think I recall he stopped it during either the first or second postseason for "focus" reasons or something. Maybe he felt silly doing it in front of empty seats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Video up on Heat.com of Oden shooting jumpers. His touch and arc look very nice. Can't say I love the way he's moving, though. Seems to be favoring that left knee.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Read in an article that Oden has been practicing in Zo's shoes. Wasn't sure if they were being literal or not, but you can see in the video he's definitely wearing Zo's old shoes. Weird. For media day he had his own pair on. Perhaps the training staff believes they're easy on the knees.

I can see Zo being like, "Look, kid, you're gonna practice in my shoes" and Oden being all :yes: "yes sir." We're turning Greg into *Zoden*.

Was happy to hear about LeBron/Wade/Bosh/Ray/Beasley all working together post-practice. You can see them in the background of the Oden video. Hopefully Mike continues working with that group after practice all year (where's the alpha dog Rio?). I'm sure he'll be in the shooting competitions too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome nickname, Zoden haha. Hopefully te similarities are on defensive presence and intensity rather than they both have cracked knee caps. 

Speaking of which, I hope they weren't the shoes Xo was wearing when he shredded his knee 

I too was glad to hear Mike has joined in with the post practice shooting sessions. Hopefully being around such high performers and dedicated pros rubs off on him. We shall see. 

Side note: I know I haven't been around too much lately, I recently started a new job which isn't as liberal with Internet use haha. My game day contributions will be limited this season, ill probably do game summaries and thoughts post game when I can watch it. Sucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn bruh. You're a principal member of the game threads. Your presence is always missed. Hopefully another poster steps up with big performances in your absences.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You'll definitely be missed, WC. Hope you find the time to come post during weekend games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

From yesterday


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's Chalmers!


















































































That Ray-Wade-LeBron-Beasley-Bosh fivesome could be an intriguing lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barry Jackson chatter



> ### Though *Greg Oden* says he believes he’s ready to play short minutes in a game, he participated in only half of practice Tuesday (mostly non-contact) and *Shane Battier* said: “He’s got a ways to go, a ways to go. It’s going to take a lot of work by him, a lot of patience. We’ll integrate him quickly when he’s ready, but he’s a ways away.”
> 
> How so? “Just playing at an NBA level,” Battier said. That's why *Erik Spoelstra* left open the possibility that it could be two or three months before he plays in a game, while insisting there's no timetable.
> 
> ...


My pre-camp prediction he'd play a little in preseason is looking way off. Wouldn't be surprised if we don't see him until the calendar turns. This is going to be more annoying for Spo than the Curry chatter.




> ### Mason said Bulls coach *Tom Thibodeau* called him last week, trying to talk him out of signing with Miami by telling him the Bulls soon would offer him a guaranteed deal. Oklahoma City told him the same.
> 
> “It was a leap of faith to take a non-guaranteed one-year deal here,” he said. “But they can use another outside shooting threat here, with *Mike Miller* leaving, and I have a lot of confidence in my ability.”
> 
> Spoelstra said: “His skill set is a fit for how we play, the way he shoots the ball. We tried getting him five years ago.”


Just reinforces my belief he was always destined to make the team.




> ### Michael Beasley had some interesting comments during a chat with Marc Hochman and Jonathan Zaslow on 790/104.3 The Ticket on Wednesday.
> 
> He admitted: “My whole career is built on me scoring. *My one niche, where I know no one can do this better than me...they don't need it. *
> 
> ...


LeBron was responding to a reporter telling him Beasley said he's most worried about messing up when he's teamed up with LeBron in practice.

Good to see Mike is fully aware he needs to alter his approach in the role he'd play here. Interested in seeing how well he can do on the boards and defensively if committed. If he can be around average for his position at both and hit open shots, we'll be thrilled. Any extra offensive creativity would be icing.

*Here's the Beasley radio interview* Jackson is quoting.



Heat hats!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crazy to hear how broken Beas sounds these days man. I remember this confident young guy who was too confident for his own good, now he seems unsure of his game and really t an all time low. Yes he needs to get a new niche with this team, but he's in the NBA and was a #2 overall pick for a reason. Dude sounds like he has been in a pretty bad place for a while, but it's nice that he feels at home here and that the fans are happy to have him back. He seems like a comfort guy, hopefully we can get him back to a good space.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Day 3



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 52m
> Ray Allen got down to 197 this offseason. That's UConn Ray.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 48m
> ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The more I read reports on Bease, the more I am confident about the pick up. I thought that he would be taking JJ's or Lewis' rotation spot but I think you guys might be right. He might be a rotation player. We don't need much from him.

If he keeps his head straight, stays humble, and works hard, all we need from him is to play D, rebound, hit the open shot and create maybe 3-5 times per game. That's it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah WC the thing I worry most about is his confidence. He's worried about messing up playing alongside LeBron in practice; imagine games. LeBron sounds like he's willing to put effort into making him feel at ease, though. The important guys all seem to appreciate what Mike can offer and understand he's a fragile dude. I remember his first two years here, there were so many times when he "got [his] mojo back" and then fell back into uncertainty. As LeBron pointed out, at least this time around with the Heat he doesn't have the pressure of being the #2 pick who needs to help Dwyane bring the franchise back to the top.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just watching the post practice interviews. Spo mentioned Wade, Ray and Bird as coming in lighter than where they were in the finals. He also said that Wade was "Extremely strong, sturdy and fit right now".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Text doesn't do justice for how emphatically he said it, too (re: Wade).

You can really see it on Bird, too. I was already surprised by how high he could jump for a big, mid-30s, white guy. I'm sure he'll be quicker now, especially a year removed from knee surgery.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bigs working out on a Heat instagram vid

http://instagram.com/p/fAuJVUEMh3/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah! Didn't see the play button on this one when I was scrolling through instagram. Thought it was weird that they'd just post a pic of Joel there.

Was hoping we'd get to see Oden throw down. As I posted earlier, Mason said he was "dunking everything" in the pickup game.


Never seen Mason look this trim. Between that and his playoff Heat scouting, he's clearly been aiming for this all summer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love these videos :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace, you got the link to the article or vid that talks about Roger Mason Jr scouting the Heat? Havent seen it yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupNBA 1 Oct
> 
> Random Note: Roger Mason Jr said he was in the stands scouting the Heat during each of Miami's playoff series last year.


Think I read it in Barry Jackson chatter too. To me, the additions of he and Beasley can at least offset the loss of MM. Anything Oden can add on top of that makes us that much better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Day 4 and Final day of training camp


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h
> Spoelstra says 70 percent of the camp is focused on defense
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 2h
> ...





> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 1h
> Bahamian reporter asked LeBron if he would like another training camp here. LeBron: "I wouldn't mind it." #BahamasConspiracy
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h
> ...


Almost forgot how awful we started off on defense last season.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel like this year can go in so many direction with so many signings that have a question mark on them.

Bease
Oden
and to a lesser extent, RMJ... If RMJ can knock the 3 consistently, that would make the Heat very good and could match the level that we were at with Miller shooting well.

If Bease and Oden are just 50% of their potential, we might be a championship shoe in in a year that will be even harder than the past 3 years in terms of winning a chip.

It's crazy. Hopefully the dice will roll our way.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Sonic Boys really screwed up our early season D last year. Ray was coming off ankle surgery and improved a bit as the year went on. Rashard was obviously dropped from the rotation. With Ray healthier, lighter, and more in tune with our concepts, and Lewis out of the rotation, it should be better to start this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's some footage of some drills. Nice to see that sweet BEZ stroke back on the Heat. Also a UD 3 sighting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just watched it. The corner 3 by UD was something we heard he'd been working on since last season. Wonder if we actually see it this season?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> The Sonic Boys really screwed up our early season D last year. Ray was coming off ankle surgery and improved a bit as the year went on. Rashard was obviously dropped from the rotation. With Ray healthier, lighter, and more in tune with our concepts, and Lewis out of the rotation, it should be better to start this season.


Sonic Boys D was horrid.

Allen was is a liability on O but stretches the floor so much on O that he is a lesser of evil type of situation. Even in the playoffs, I was cringing whenever I saw somebody drive against Ray. I knew that we had to help on D and rotate.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to link *that video*.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Oh no*...


Lord, please tell me they're not as high as they look in this video. Mike still has his Heat gear on. :laugh:

UD!!!!!!! Help!!!

Reminds me of











:laugh: Just came across Mike's instagram account. Never change, BEZ. (He's using his rookie year suit pic for his avatar. C-Quinns really rocked that look.)


Definitely looks like Mike's another one who's dropped weight since the season ended












> easystreet0
> 6 months ago
> No offseason.... Early morning with @no_fabrication


From a week after the Suns' season ended. He's clearly thinner now when you look at the pictures of him with his shirt off with Ray and the Big 3. Probably a mixture of him hitting the courts hard this summer and not committing to his fitness with the Suns.


And for fun...Two Heat bros


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think every Heat fan that saw those vids of Mario with Mike had the same reaction :laugh:

Both are playing for contracts this year so i'm thinking(hoping) they keep their nose clean.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Surely they wouldn't be that stupid...right?

Then again, we are talking mario 'bonehead play' chalmers and mike weedsley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For some reason I trust Mario not to enable Beez.

Crazy that they each have 3 kids now. Not crazy that it's possible, of course. I just see them both still as kids. Wade and LeBron each only have 2, and Bosh has a 3rd in the oven.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm older than all of them except wade and I have none... 

I think it's crazy that they have so many kids.


----------

